

Ask HN: British Government has "Blocked" Pirate Bay, How? - jnye131

The British Pirate party is running a proxy for pirate bay at the moment and have been asked to shut it down by the industry body. they were running the proxy because the site has been blocked by court order from the within the UK. Out of interest yesterday I googled and arrived on the Pirate Bay, from within the UK. I'm using OpenDNS, have they just demanded that British ISPs block the pirate bays entry? That seems a little simplistic to me.
======
rorrr
Try by IP:

    
    
        http://194.71.107.15
        http://194.71.107.80
        http://194.71.107.81
        http://194.71.107.82
        http://194.71.107.83
        http://91.236.116.97
    

Or alternative URLs:

    
    
        http://tpb.swedendedicated.com/
        http://tpb.anonhi.de/
        http://tpb.par-anoia.net/
        http://proxy.allblog.eu/
        https://tpb.pirati.cz/
        http://pirateflix.info/
        http://tpb.ezvpn.co.uk/
        https://piratereverse.info/
        http://thepiratecove.co.uk/
        http://tpb.5gg.biz/
    

Full list of alternatives:

    
    
        http://proxybay.info/
    

It's not that hard to block an IP or a domain name.

